# How to install heat tape on water pump



## SilverRidgeMinis (Nov 2, 2007)

Last year we had a deep freeze for about two weeks and my water pump froze up. No heat

tape to be found at the stores. This year I going to get some now! How do you install the

heat tape on the pump? Are you suppose to bury part of it under the ground? How much should

I buy for about 3 feet of pipe coming out of the ground?

As you can tell I have never used heat tape before so I need some advice.

Freida


----------



## Marty (Nov 2, 2007)

Please be more specific.

Is your water pump outside or in the barn or building?

Is it freeze proof to begin with?

Do you mean a frostless spicket?

If you are talking about that, the water pipe, it has to be buried below your freeze line set in a lot of gravel in order to drain, about 5 gallons worth of gravels. You don't need heat tape as long as the water can drain down. You have to remove your hose every night.


----------



## SilverRidgeMinis (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, it is outside water pump that is suppose to be freeze proof. It never froze up before last year and we have had it for four years now. I think maybe I didn't get the pump closed good because we had ice storm too and it was really hard to move. I had to carry water last year for almost two weeks with a finger on one hand in a split I wasn't suppose to get wet. You can just image how much fun (not) that was.

Maybe I need to buy more gravel and put on around the base of it or would limesand

do the trick. Some of the dirt washed away and could have made it easier to freeze last year. I just don't want to repeat last year.

I never leave the hose on it. I know better than to do that since the water hose would freeze.

Thanks,

Freida


----------



## Marty (Nov 2, 2007)

The gravel needs to be below frost level

It should not freeze up at all so you probably didn't have it shut down enough. I did that before too and we had to use a torch to get the spicket part loose to open up again.

You could also build a houseing around it if you want and use a heat lamp but shouldn't be necessary if you double check yourself this winter.


----------



## Miniv (Nov 2, 2007)

Our water pump that brings water into the house is in an insulated shed. We also have a heat lamp plus a heater in the shed just incase. Last winter we had some intense cold nights that were below Zero or in the single digits and we still ran a slow stream of water from a house tap.

MA


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Nov 3, 2007)

You said this is a frostless spicket I would think that the only reason it froze was because you didnt get it turned off all the way or it may be like mine and the little rubber grommet at the top is letting just a bit of water by the seal. Mine will drain back but at the top where the piston is there is a little rubber washer grommet whatever you call it. after several years that will become worn and let just a bit of water by and though the water in the pump itself will drain back the piston will be frozen by this little bit of seepage. My solution a commercial hair dryer. One like those used in salons. I put it right on the little rubber washer and voila it only takes a few seconds to thaw the ice that is causing the piston to catch. It is a pain but it works. Much easier than trying to keep buckets ice free. Now that is a real pain but without real power in the barn I will have to keep breaking them especially once it is really cold. For now the barn buckets have been ice free but I know its coming. Ugh!!!!!


----------



## Bess Kelly (Nov 3, 2007)

Cold and ice and snow and colder! It is my worst nightmare OH! I hate cold!!!

Reading these posts just brings back those memories.....and I can assure you the VERY BEST investment I ever made was buying a large supply of those heated electric buckets & tubs!!






We have fairly mild winters here (VA-coastal) but there are some times when it gets beyond what I want to tolerate. Usually Jan & feb -- I know that is nothing like the months and months you Canadians and northern-western states people have but, it's relative. And it's why I only visit that part of the country in mid summer!





I was in Jackson Hole, WY one year it it began to snow.....on JULY 21......



hubby's birthday. That's the middle of the summer here!!

I sure hope you get your pipes fixed -- frozen water is such an issue


----------



## MountainMeadows (Nov 3, 2007)

I have been a salesperson/rep for heat trace for over 20 years and can answer your questions IF you are certain that you do need to use the tape.

Please understand the heat tape is VERY DANGEROUS if it is not installed properly - and I must INSIST that if you do plan to install it that you provide it with it's own circuit with ground fault protection -- Heat Tape in correctly installed is a FIRE WAITING TO HAPPEN.

If you would like to discuss this, please feel free to call me: (425) 788-5184 is home (206) 979-0505 is my cell.

Stacy


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 3, 2007)

we had a plumber come last year cause our pressure tank froze... he put some heat tape on it just wrapped it around the part that is in a insulated box that is on one side of a wall and then a bit more on the otherside of the wall going ot the pressure tank.

I just plug it in around this time of year and leave it that way till spring.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Nov 3, 2007)

Lisa,

If you don't have insulation OVER the heat tape on your tank you are barely getting any value to the product at all - heat tape is designed to be used WITH insulation. Again, I still say, heat tape should be on a separate circuit with ground fault protection - it is dangerous stuff.

Stacy


----------



## SilverRidgeMinis (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I think I am going to wait on the heat tape. It sort of scares me to use it. Stacy has some good points. I did try to buy some heat tape last year but all the stores were sold out.

We are going to dig down below the pump and make sure there is enough gravel and the correct size gravel. I just don't want a repeat of last year if I can keep it from occurring. It could be the gravel has

settled in to much and it isn't draining as well as it should. I think my biggest problem I didn't get the handle all the way down and then it froze. It was right after a ice storm plus some very cold weather.

Do any of you put something over top of the pump if you think a ice storm is coming so the ice will not get on the handle and the pump? Maybe I could put even a bucket upside down to keep it off the pump. I thought last year maybe it was that little rubber grommet at the top was the problem too and tried a hair dryer but it didn't work - it was still froze up. I had to wait until it warmed up. One of neighbors suggested using a blow torch but I didn't have one and I would probably be scared to use it. (not as brave as some of

the rest of you)

I am trying to think ahead this year before it is too late. I am hoping for a mild winter but we do need rain to make up for the draught this year!

Freida


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Nov 3, 2007)

If it froze from ice from an ice storm then yes by all means put a bucket over the top to keep the ice off it. If it was because you left the handle a bit up then it probably froze all the way to where it comes through the ground so it would have to have been thawed the entire length of the pipe. Ours is located right in the corner of the barn so it is inside so the entire pipe doesnt freeze unless someone doesnt push the handle all the way down then it takes an hour or so with a heat gun to get it operational again. Good luck I can commiserate.


----------

